# more George



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

So pics of George


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

george is lovely.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou and still mat free thankfully lol x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

he is lovely x Treacle wants a christmas lick!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

he looks gorgeous x

I want a george


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww he's so gorgeous


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

aaw thanks, xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

George, I love you


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

George is gorgeous. I love his colouring xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

You must be such a proud Mummy, George is such a handsome dog.


----------

